# Should I call them in?



## MissAllySunshine (Nov 16, 2012)

*Yes*

It never hurts to make a call, if they are neglecting them then something can be done. But if there isnt, say a horse has a issue or a medical reason, then at least u will know. 

I made the mistake of not calling on someone and a month later both of the horses were dead...its better safe than sorry but that is just me


----------

